# DIY Scarecrow



## TruDivaMahogany (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello all! For this year's Halloween, I am very interested in making my very own scary Scarecrow. Do you think I be able to make the head using a Styrofoam mannequin head? Would it hold up on PVC pipe or a wooden stick? I'm really anxious yet terrified to get this started &#128515;&#128582;&#128588;!


----------

